
Vega: Declarative language for creating interactive visualizations - ArtWomb
http://vega.github.io/
======
dragonsh
I hope this standard gain traction, used it in place to replace superset based
system and integrate an analytics dashboard within a web app.

Altair with Python generates the vega-lite json or a chatr directly. If it’s
vega-lite json use web component which uses JavaScript renderer for vega-lite.
For react or vuejs based system encapsulated the JavaScript library of vega-
lite renderer.

This is much easier to work with than superset which is tied to react frontend
and python backend and require use of iframe.

Even if you look at any commercial offering they need to be embedded as iframe
with different authentication and authorization, with complex integration in a
webapp.

I have heard that vega is a heavy grammar and is complex to implement, also
when the data is dense performance is a concern. I haven’t faced those issues
yet with vega-lite, may be my data is not that dense for visualisation.

